# My Blue Fawn Baby



## 614pitlover

Okay, so as I promised, here are the much awaited pictures of my blue fawn boy. He is the cutest! Enjoy!


----------



## American_Pit13

Very very cute! *psst* I'd trim up those nails now tho. I have a female I slacked on trimming her nails and now her quicks grow to long


----------



## 614pitlover

OH yeah. I am actually scheduled to take him and have him groomed and his nails trimmed tomorrow so he's good on that as of tomorrow.


----------



## Rondacker

Love those eyes!








Beautiful puppy!


----------



## aimee235

Aww. He looks very sweet.


----------



## Saint Francis

He is a heartbreaker alright! Someone educate me as to what makes this pup a blue fawn as opposed to a light buckskin or regular fawn color?


----------



## coppermare

That was the thing I noticed first, those big ole doe eyes. He has very sweet, forgiving eyes.


----------



## sumo

this is brooklyn..... my blue fawn female...


----------



## FloorCandy

Saint Francis said:


> He is a heartbreaker alright! Someone educate me as to what makes this pup a blue fawn as opposed to a light buckskin or regular fawn color?


I could be wrong, but I had been under the impression that a blue fawn dog has a blue nose. I know that some blue fawn dogs lose a lot of the blue as they grow and may look completely fawn or buckskin, but I thought they have blue noses. I'm sure someone can answer this for us, I looked it up just now, and all blue fawns I saw online had blue noses, some were speckled pink and blue, and a doxie site I read said they have blue noses, but that could be breed specific.


----------



## shadowwolf

Actually, Sumo, I don't think your pup is a blue fawn. I think he's what they call a 'champagne'. Blue fawn dogs are like normal fawn/buckskin with a blue mask/ticking and a blue-pigmented nose.

Cochise from the forum.









More on the discussion from here: http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/17818-blue-fawn-post200815.html


----------



## ames

WOW so cute! Great nose prints too


----------



## Czar

awww 2 cute..such a great looking pup...i love the pic of the pup swimming was 2 cute


----------



## 614pitlover

Oh, ok. I had looked at all colors on the ADBA website and he most resembled the blue fawn color. The one they showed as a blue fawn there had a black nose so I just assumed that he was a blue fawn. I'd love to be corrected and know exactly what color he is, but he is very sweet and loveable. I'm loving owning him. He's been so easy to potty train and everything. He plays really well with the other dogs that he's been around. I'm trying to be really careful and make sure he is very well socialized with a bunch of different people and dogs.


----------



## coppermare

That is one PRETTY pup! I love his face, ears, expression and those wrinkles!


----------



## 614pitlover

Yeah I know. I love those few little wrinkles he has on the top of his head. Also, the pink on his nose has a heart like shape and a start shape of the pink on top of his nose. Either way, he's one unique puppy and I love him to death.


----------



## Mach0

Awwwwwwwww
Adorable


----------



## 614pitlover

Any color experts wanna help me out on this one?


----------



## thaim

very cute pup i cant wait to see how your pup matures stay in touch! =)


----------



## Rojas209

FloorCandy said:


> I could be wrong, but I had been under the impression that a blue fawn dog has a blue nose. I know that some blue fawn dogs lose a lot of the blue as they grow and may look completely fawn or buckskin, but I thought they have blue noses. I'm sure someone can answer this for us, I looked it up just now, and all blue fawns I saw online had blue noses, some were speckled pink and blue, and a doxie site I read said they have blue noses, but that could be breed specific.


i always thought it was the color of the coat not their nose, because chico my puppy is light fawn but in the shade he looks gray/blue both parents were blue. his nose isn't black or red, it almost looks like purple but its not spotted...but i still call him blue fawn...so if anyone knows anything about how to classify them let me know...maybe he is champagne not sure what that means its not on the color chart


----------



## rosesandthorns

Fawn blues are a fawn color but the blue part is they have a gray cast around their mouths and around the rims of their eyes. See my album for my fawn bluie. I even have one now (not in the album) who's color is listed as dark brown with bluies. His dad is a blue and his mother is a black. rojas209 since your puppy doesn't have a black nose then maybe he should just be classified as a red nose. He can be a buckskin with a red nose???


----------



## Aczdreign

Here's my blue fawn, Argos.
Just a blown up version of my Avatar.


----------



## FloorCandy

rosesandthorns said:


> Fawn blues are a fawn color but the blue part is they have a gray cast around their mouths and around the rims of their eyes. See my album for my fawn bluie. I even have one now (not in the album) who's color is listed as dark brown with bluies. His dad is a blue and his mother is a black. rojas209 since your puppy doesn't have a black nose then maybe he should just be classified as a red nose. He can be a buckskin with a red nose???


Yes a blue fawn usually has blue points, sometimes more or less pronounced than your pic. I believe a brown dilute, or brown/blue is called a lilac in other breeds, but I'm not sure, as I'm not a color expert. The pup described with a purple nose can be a blue fawn I believe, as the deepness of the blue varies from dog to dog. I think Holly is a color expert, and I hope that she or someone else will chime in since I'm very interested in color questions and the internet does not always give me the detailed answers I'm looking for.


----------



## Black Label Romo

hey...cute pup...looks more of a buckskin color to me...either way hes real cute...in the 4th pic down he looks kinda bloated...have you had him de-wormed...just out of curiosity? I


----------



## brandileigh080

Awwww, I'm getting puppy fever!!!


He's ADORABLE!


----------



## dixieland

FloorCandy said:


> Yes a blue fawn usually has blue points, sometimes more or less pronounced than your pic. I believe a brown dilute, or brown/blue is called a lilac in other breeds, but I'm not sure, as I'm not a color expert. The pup described with a purple nose can be a blue fawn I believe, as the deepness of the blue varies from dog to dog. I think Holly is a color expert, and I hope that she or someone else will chime in since I'm very interested in color questions and the internet does not always give me the detailed answers I'm looking for.


I think I've heard that before too about the purple nose is also a blue fawn color nose.


----------



## 614pitlover

I have had him dewormed. He's been dewormed every two weeks since he was two weeks old so I know that he doesn't have worms. He actually just got done eating and drinking a LOT lol. He's constantly in the water and food bowl.


----------



## Black Label Romo

cool...just double checking...so he loves to eat huh...looks like your havin a blast with him!! congrats on the new addition!!


----------



## 614pitlover

Of course I'm havin a blast with him lol! He's gorgeous, everyone wants him, and he's got so much personality (or should I say "doganality"?) lol. I am so looking forward to seeing him grow up and see what kind of dog he matures to be. I love raising puppies. I've raised several Siberian Husky puppies in my life before, but never a pitbull puppy, so this is an adventure in itself. I would like to get a couple more opinions of his color. Every blue fawn that I've looked at he either looks exactly like them or very strongly resembles them. Every champagne or cinnamon colored pit I've looked at has red or purple noses, not black like my little guy does. In fact, if you look closely on the picture with him chewing the bone and looking up at the camera, you can see that on his ears he has some blue like coloring and then on his tail (which you can't really see) it looks like half of it has been dipped in like dark grey paint very faguely. So, every cinnamon or champagne I've ever seen so far doesn't have those. That's why I'm thinking he's a blue fawn just with very vague and light blue points that you can barely see. I seen both of his parents and his mother was a blue tri and his father was a regular blue.


----------

